# Teichform Koiteich



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2008)

Servus Fischfreunde

Möchte gerne über die „Heime“ unserer Koi eine Diskussion eröffnen.

Leider lese ich hier immer wieder, nur ein Beispiel:

„10 Koi (Größter 65cm) in einem Teich mit ca. 15.000 Liter mit den Maßen 5 x 5 x 1,8 Meter.
Wenn ich dann sage: „ du kratzt am Übersatz“ höre ich dann „nein das passt schon, sind eh 15.000 Liter“.

:sorry Sorry Christoffer (Spek) das ich gerade deinen Teich als Beispiel hier zitiere.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ist zu klein.

Besser wäre doch z.B. 8 x 3 x 1,8 Meter  .

Der Koi braucht doch Platz zum schwimmen.

Bei 5 x 5 macht er *ein* Tempi (oder ist das wurscht  ) und das war’s, bei 8 x 3 hat er doch mehr „Weg“ dazu.

Das Volumen bleibt doch das gleiche, nur die Form ändert sich halt.

Abgesehen von der Form jetzt, seien wir doch Ehrlich, 10 Koi mit je einer Länge von z.B.: 70 cm (auch wenn es Jahre dauert bis die so „Groß“ sind) sind doch auf 15.000 Liter zu viele, oder sehe ich das falsch.

Machen sich da die Koi-Liebhaber keine Gedanken darüber wie gut es Ihren "Lieblingen" (Wasserwerte, Filter und Futter ausgenommen) geht.

Also falls mich einmal das Koi-Fieber packen würde, würde ich auch auf die Bedürfnisse der Koi Rücksicht nehmen und mir einen Teich mit größtmöglicher Längen- und Breitenausdehnung bauen oder Umbauen. Aber nicht im nachhinein Koi in einen Teich setzen der eigentlich einem anderen Zweck diente (Naturteich ohne Fischbesatz oder Ähnliches), dass passt nicht.

Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu


----------



## timofisch (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*



> in einem Teich mit ca. 15.000 Liter mit den Maßen 5 x 5 x 1,8 Meter.


 hmmm..das verstehe ich nicht, müssten das nicht eigentlich so um die 45.000 Liter sein oder ist 1,8 Meter die größte Tiefe und das Meiste ist Flachwasserzone??


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Servus Timo

So wird es sein


----------



## koiundteich (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hallo Koiteichfreunde,
ich verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit dieses Forum aber leider rege ich mich mehr über die Meinung manchen auf als das ich begeistert bin. Ich finde das das Forum überwiegend von nur einigen Teilnehmern regiert wird und ihre Meinung scheinbar Gesetz ist, dies soll nicht hochtrabend klingen aber so finde ich es. Ich vertrete zumindest eine andere Meinung über die Größe eines Koiteiches - Füllung mit Steinen - Bepflanzung und dessen Besatz als viele andere. Ich halte Koi seit über 15 Jahren und gehe von der Faustformel aus 1000 ltr. = 1 Koi. Viele meiner Händlerkollegen und Kunden verfahren genauso. In einem meiner Teiche 35000 ltr. halte ich seit über 10 Jahren konstant über 30 Koi und einige __ Störe, die Wasserwerte und das Verhalten der Fische ist optimal. Natürlich müssen Filter - Pumpen - UVC - Wasserzusätze (Biologisch) aufeinander abgestimmt sein, aber dann ist das kein Problem. Ich hatte schon einige Tips hier im Forum gegeben (allerdings nach einiger Zeit aufgegeben) auf die jedoch keine Reaktion kam, erst als sich die vielbesagten Gurus meldeten reagierten die Fragesteller. Ich hatte mir schon etwas anderes unter diesem Forum vorgestellt und ich denke mir das ich mit meiner Meinung über die Haltung nicht ganz falsch liege, denn ich denke mir das andere Händler und Liebhaber nicht alles Luschen und Nichtwissende sein können. Vielleicht kommt man ja doch noch zu einem interessanten Meinungsaustausch, mit vielleicht weniger Smilies und Fähnchen und dafür mit fundiertem Wissen. Es sollte jeder mal seine Technik, Fischmenge und Jahre erwähnen die er seinen Teich betreibt. 
Wem der Schuh passt soll ihn sich anziehen, ansonsten hoffe ich mit regem Gedankenaustausch über die optimale Koihaltung.
mit feundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland 
koiundteich


----------



## Barbor (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hallo koiundteich

Mein Name ist Ulrike
wie wäre es denn wenn du dich erst mal  mit Namen vorstellst bevor du hier solche harten Worte schreibst.

Du vergißt wohl das , das ein Hobby Gartenteich Forum ist . Wir sind keine Händler so wie du.
Der Teich ist unser Hobby. 


Aber mir paßt der Schuh nicht, ich bin hier selber Neuling! 

Aber mit solchen äußerungen machst du dir bestimmt keine Freunde.
Ich bin der Meinung jeder sollte das tun was er auch verantworten kann d.h. solang es keine Tierquälerei ist.Es sollte jeder wissen was er sich in seinem Teich für Fische halten will bzw. kann . Wenn es einer nicht genau weiß wird auch mal gefragt! Und da dies ein HOBBY Gartenteich Forum ist wird es auch nicht so eng mit den Anworten gesehen bzw. es wird auch manchmal vom Thema abgewichen. Das macht aber eigentlich nichts.


Und zu den Smilies ich find die 

Wenn du das hier alles do.... findest dann frag ich mich warum hast du dich angemeldet?

Grüße vom Niederrhein Ulli

ps. Bin mal gespannt wer noch antwortet.

Edit by Dodi:
Bitte bei direkten Antworten das vorherige Posting nicht komplett zitieren! Das ist zum einen nicht nötig, zum anderen "verstößt" dies gegen die Boardregeln § 2.7.


----------



## sternhausen (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hallo Ulrike
Und da dies hier ein Forum ist wie du schreibst, hat auch KoiundTeich das Recht seine Meinung  hier zu schreiben so lange er nicht gegen das Gesetz verstößt oder anrüchige Beiträge veröffentlicht. 
Und ich pflichte KoiundTeich größtenteils zu, auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt in der Luft zerissen werde. 
Übrigens findet dieses Forum keiner doof, im Gegenteil es wäre super aufgebaut, wären da nicht so eine Handvoll Alleswisser, wobei keiner hier aus diesem Thread gemeint ist.
Ich persönlich habe mich damit abgefunden, da es ja zum Glück auch Teichforen gibt wo jede Meinung zählt, und überlege halt dreimal bevor ich auf einen Beitrag antworte.
Trotzdem muss man auch sagen, das der größte Teil der Mitglieder vollkommen in Ordnung sind, ebenso wie die meisten Mods die ihre Arbeit hervorragend machen 
Übrigens ich bin kein Händler liebe Ulrike, aber auch Händler sind Menschen und ich denke das sehr viele Mitglieder auch oder gerade vom Wissen der Händler auch profitieren können.
In diesem Sinne sei nett und akzeptiere ganz einfach auch die Meinung anderer.
Liebe Grüße 
sternhausen


----------



## Barbor (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hallo Sternhausen 

hast du auch keinen Namen:crazy 

Natürlich kann jeder seine Meinung schreiben.  Etwas anderes habe ich auch nicht behaubtet! Man muß das aber nicht auf diese Art und Weise machen, es auch etwas freundlicher.

Es kann auch sein das ein Händler mehr Basiswissen hat als die anderen, was anderes habe ich auch nicht gesagt.

Und diese Besserwisser wird es in jedem anderen Forum auch geben.

Und nett bin ich eigentlich immer 

in diesem Sinne bis dann

Gruß Ulli

Edit by Dodi:
Bitte bei direkten Antworten das vorherige Posting nicht komplett zitieren! Das ist zum einen nicht nötig, zum anderen "verstößt" dies gegen die Boardregeln § 2.7.


----------



## ThomasK. (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Um mal aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, ich würde auch eher eine Form wählen, die eine längere und eine kürzere Seite zum Schwimmen hat. Vom Volumen her ist natürlich mehr Wasser pro Fisch zu bevorzugen. Es sollte aber auch noch in einem wirtschaftlich machbaren Bereich bleiben, um von der Umwälzrate und den Energiekosten zu sprechen. Mir liegen da auch eher 2tsd Liter pro Fisch, unabhängig von der Größe. Ich hätte auch gerne möglichst viele Varitäten im Teich, aber das geht leider nicht. Schon den Fischen zuliebe.

Ich befasse mich mit Teichen seit ca 15 Jahren, speziell mit Koi erst seit etwa 3 Jahren. Somit kann ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt mit Jahrelanger Ehrfahrung auftrumpfen, aber machmal hilft auch schon alleine das Interesse am Hobby und gesundes denken um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Barbor (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*



			
				
Ich befasse mich mit Teichen seit ca 15 Jahren schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas
> 
> genau so sehe ich das auch.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasK. (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Danke, so isses halt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Ich mache es mal Kurz.

10 Kois von 70cm Länge sehen in einem 5x5 Meter Teich "komisch" aus.
In einem 8x3 Meter Teich gleich ganz anders.

Also.... ich bin für die 8x3 Meter Variante

Aber machen wir uns mal nichts vor, in den wenigsten Teichen schwimmen 10 Kois von der Größe. Wenn dann mal einer oder 2 dabei sind, ist 5x5 Meter wieder völlig i.O.


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Servus Koifreunde

Ups, da habe ich ja was angestiftet  

Ich würde meinen, hier zählen alle stimmen und jeder kann so lange er die Netiquette einhält auch mal harte Worte wählen.

Finde ich manchmal sogar gut, denn es belebt ungemein und das ist ja auch Sinn eines Forums an einem regen Meinungsaustausch teilzunehmen  

So auch in diesem Thread. Danke für Eure Meinung  

@ koiundteich:


> In einem meiner Teiche 35000 ltr. halte ich seit über 10 Jahren konstant über 30 Koi und einige __ Störe, die Wasserwerte und das Verhalten der Fische ist optimal. Natürlich müssen Filter - Pumpen - UVC - Wasserzusätze (Biologisch) aufeinander abgestimmt sein, aber dann ist das kein Problem.


Mir geht es jetzt nicht um "wieviele Tausend Liter ein Koi zum Wohlfühlen braucht", sondern kann er ausreichend schwimmen  . Ein kleines Beispiel:
Du hast einen Teich mit 35.000 Liter, dementsprechend eine Fläche von 7 x 5 Meter. Hier kann ein Koi (auch 30) schwimmen. Umgelegt auf einen würden ihm wohl  1 x 1 Meter genügen  , er könnte sich gerade mal umdrehen, etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt  .

@ Ulli:
OK, KoiundTeich gibt seinen Vornamen nicht Preis, stürzt aber auch deswegen die Welt nicht ein und seine Meinung ist halt eben so  .
Das muß man akzeptieren, wir leben doch in einer Demokratie und nicht in einer Diktatur.

@ Reinhard:
Auch hier zählt jede Meinung die niedergeschrieben wurde  
Sie trägt zu einem regen Meinungsaustausch bei, auch wenn sie manchmal nicht in unser Gedankenschema paßt.
Ich denke sogar, gerade deshalb wird unser Forum in letzter Zeit sehr frequentiert. Eben weil hier eine breite Meinung herrscht und jeder sich einen Reim aus den Meinungen herausliest.
Und Ehrlich, wenn es nicht die paar "Götter" geben würde, woran könnten wir uns denn aufrichten  . Gebe es die nicht, würde jede Diskussion im Sande verlaufen, denn "Die" geben etwas vor, wo wir alle versuchen es noch besser zu machen bzw. zweifeln diese Meinung "aus eigener Erfahrung" an und dies hilft wieder "Dritten" sich eine Meinung zu bilden.

@ Thomas:
Danke das du einer Meinung mit mir bezüglich der Ausdehnung eines Koiteiches bist  
Nur ob jetzt 1.000 Liter oder 2.000 Liter pro Koi passen  .

Wie gesagt, der Titel des Thread heißt "Teichform Koiteich"

@ Uwe:


> Aber machen wir uns mal nichts vor, in den wenigsten Teichen schwimmen 10 Kois von der Größe. Wenn dann mal einer oder 2 dabei sind, ist 5x5 Meter wieder völlig i.O.


Das stimmt schon, aber wer gibt den seine "Großen Koi" wieder ab, nur weil der Teich, von der Form her, zu klein ist. Vom Volumen passen sie ja.

@ All:

Danke für Eure rege Teilnahme  

Vielleicht finden wir ja die optimale Teichform für Koiteiche.

Ich weiß, diese, sehr an der kontraversiellen Gegenüberstellung behaftete Diskussion wird einige abschrecken Ihre Meinung kundzutun, aber ich möchte trotzdem alle hier bitten sachlich mit mir darüber zu diskutieren  

Die Koi wirds sicher freuen wenn wir zu einem Ergebniss kommen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht finden wir ja die optimale Teichform für Koiteiche.



Haben wir doch schon:
- Bodensee
- Steinhuder Meer
- Zwischenahner Meer 
und Maschsee in Hannover  Da sind Karpfen drin, die über die 70 cm locker hinausgehen


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Servus Uwe

   

Der ist gut  

Warum hast du eigentlich diese Teichform gewählt  
So wie du es machst gefällt es den Koi , da können sie schwimmen  

Hast vom ersten Teich die Erfahrungen im zweiten umgesetzt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Eigentlich war die Idee das der Teich sich dem Haus anpasst. Ich muss sagen das ich über die Form und so wie es denn Kois gefällt nicht nachgedacht habe  

Ich finde aber Rechteckige Forme eh besser. Ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Was Koiundteich schreibt hat schon Hand und Fuß, 
kein Teich ist wie der andere, kein Koihalter gleicht dem anderen. 

Es ist doch klar, das ein Newbie mit unzureichender Technik und einem Teich knapp an der Grenze eher Probleme hat, als ein mit Technik gut ausgestatteter, erfahrener Koi Halter, der am Verhalten der Fische und anderen Parametern sofort erkennt was zu tun ist und zeitnah handeln kann. 

Fakt ist, je mehr Wasser pro Fisch, desto stabiler lässt sich ein Teich fahren und umso weniger Technik ist nötig. Ich wäre aber schon froh, wenn alle Koi 1000 liter pro Fisch hätten. 
Und man sollte vielleicht auch erwähnen das eine gewisse Mindestgröße Sinn macht und 1000 liter je Koi nicht bedeutet das ein Teich mit 1000 liter als Koi Teich gut ist ! 

Im übrigen habe ich noch nie auf irgendwelche Gurus vertraut, wen immer Du damit meinen mögest, sondern eher auf Leute, die Ihre Meinung plausibel begründen, so wie Du es auch gemacht hast. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hi Leute,

ich möchte mich zu diesem Thema nun auch äussern.
Mein Teich gehört flächenmäßig wohl zu den idealen Koiteichen… meine ich jedenfalls, genau wie die meisten Koiteich-Besitzer es auch von sich glauben. Ideal ist doch wohl genügend Schwimmfläche  und ne schöne tiefe Stelle für die Überwinterung. Da jeder wohl eine eigene Meinung hat, glaube ich kaum dass die Frage endgültig gelöst werden wird. Ich finde es trotzdem gut mal darüber zu diskutieren.

Im übrigen muß ich koiundteich vollkommen Recht geben. 

Ich habe jetzt im Teich etwa 100 Kois, einige Störe, Wimpelkarpfen und Krebse und so.
Nun mal ran an den Speck…. Rechenschieber raus und los geht’s….
Wir müssen gleich auf eine Geschäftsreise und sind erst So/Mo wieder da. Bis dahin habt Ihr erst mal Ruhe vor mir..


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Servus Jo, Servus Dodi

 

Von den Fotos her ist Euer Teich einer der Schönsten  wobei Eure Gartengestaltung ihren Teil auch dazu beiträgt.

Was mich interessieren würde, wieviele Koi über 70 cm habt Ihr und wie groß ist der Größte (Koi oder auch Stör)  

Wünsche Euch noch ein kurzes Arbeits-Wochenende 2


----------



## jochen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hi Dodi und Jo, und natürlich allen Interessierten


Ich durfte ja schon glücklicherweise eure Teichlandschaft in der Millionenstadt geniessen...

ich würde mal sagen dieser Teich wird von euch mit sehr viel Wissen, Einsatz und vorallen Erfahrung betrieben.

Der Teich lebt meiner Meinung nach von seiner ideal angelegten Pflanzzone/filter, von so etwas träume ich nur.

Besonders in Erinnerung ist mir noch die kleine "Wiese" an __ Papageienfeder, und der Dschungel aus Starkzehrern, der Blickfang für mich war der starke Wuchs vom __ Hechtkraut.

Ich konnte auch miterleben wie Dodi den Stör mit dem "Blasrohr" gezielt fütterte, und wie sie die Koi während der Fütterung genau beobachtete.

Mechanische Filter und Biofilter waren vorhanden, und den Besatz zugedacht.

Den übrigen Garten lasse ich lieber außen vor... 

Das ganze soll keine Lobhudelei sein, 
was ich mit meinen Beitrag erreichen möchte ist...

das man einen solchen Teich mit den Besatz wie er von den beiden gehalten wird, durchaus erfolgreich betreiben kann,

*jedoch meiner Meinung nach nur...* 

wie schon beschrieben mit viel praktizierten Wissen, eigenen und angelesener Erfahrung, und wirklicher Liebe zum Hobby.

Natürlich kann das ein Neuling auch erreichen,
jedoch nicht wenn man einfach ein Loch buddelt,
ein paar Fische einsetzt, und hofft das alles klar geht,

dazu gehört schon gute Planung, ein wirklich guter Händler/Freund oder ein Forum als Ratgeber.

Fazit klappen kann es, in HH wird es bewiesen...

aber nicht unter dem Motto...

bei meinem Nachbar funktioniert das, der hält auch 100 Goldis in 3000ltr etc...

es kommt darauf an, wie es der Nachbar betreibt...


----------



## Henkkaas (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

hallo Koifreund,

da es hier ja um TEICHFORM geht will ich da mal wieder anschließen...

Ich möchte im nächsten jahr einen Koiteich anlegen und habe an ein Volumen von 20.000l gedacht. Das ist kostenmäßig bei uns machbar auch im späteren Unterhalt. ob es dann 21.000l oder 22.000l werden ist sicher nicht so ausschlaggebend.

Ich bastel an der form . und darum geht es hier ja glücklicherweise.

Vorstellen könnte ich mir 5m lang 2m breit und 2m tief. Oder doch lieber etwas breiter und dafür etwas weniger Tiefe??

Was meint ihr??

Gruß Marek


----------



## jochen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hi Marek,

stimmt geht ja um Teichformen, sorry das ich mit meinem vorherigen Beitrag etwas abschweifte...  

Kannst du den Teich nicht etwas breiter und dennoch so tief machen? 

Das wäre ideal.


----------



## Henkkaas (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

ja das "Problem" ist die Hauswand und der Weg am Haus entlang. Das sind nur ca 2,80-3,00m. 
Ich wollte mal die Architektin anrufen, die unser Haus vor ca 25 jahren gebaut hat. Mal sehen was Sie meint wie nah ich an die Hauswand dran kann. Das Haus ist nämlich nicht unterkellert


----------



## jochen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hi Marek,

unser Teich liegt so etwa einen Meter an der Hauswand,

  

jedoch wurde das Haus erst vor 10 Jahren gebaut, und ich wusste wie Drainagen, Statik usw beschaffen sind,

einen Rat kann oder will ich dir nicht geben, jeder Vernünftige wird das auch nicht machen, ohne dein Haus zu kennen.

Da ist Rat vor Ort, und vorallen von absoluten Fachmännern/frauen gefragt.


----------



## koiundteich (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hallo Ulrike,
mein Name ist Dirk und ich komme aus dem total verregnetem Münsterland. Ja Helmut da hast wirklich was losgetreten, aber scheinbar doch recht interressant sonst hätten sich bestimmt nicht soviele in der Zeit geäußert. Ich finde es gut das einige doch meiner Meinung sind und trotz meiner Worte nicht alle auf mich einschlagen. Nun aber zum Thema, endlich habe ich es geschafft einige Bilder meiner Teiche und Fische einzustellen. Der ältere Teich hat die Maße 4 m x 8 m und eine Tiefe von 2 m bis 1,2 m ansteigend. Der neuere Teich hat irgendwo zwischen 6 m x 8 m und eine Tiefe von 1,60. Leider habe ich noch keine aktuellen Bilder wo die Teichumrandung mit Granit und __ Douglasie fertig ist.
Foto 
Dieser Teich ist für meine abendliche Entspannung und ist März 1996 gebaut.
Er beheimatet über 30 Koi von 40 cm bis 80 cm und 3 __ Störe von 60 cm bis 120 cm.
Foto 
Diesen Teich habe ich November 2006 gebaut und dient als Aufzuchtteich. Der größte im Teich ist ein Chagoi von über 60 cm und ist der Liebling aller Kunden, Handzahm und anhänglich wie ein Hund.
Werde sobald wie möglich aktuelle Biller einstellen.
Ich bitte um rege Beurteilung, kann Hiebe vertragen. 
mit feundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
DIRK (koiundteich)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Danke für die Bilder Dirk  

Aber das meinte ich mit "es sieht komisch aus" auch wenn es funktioniert, ich finde es einfach optisch viel zu viel Fisch.

Aber das ist halt nun mal Geschmackssache


----------



## koiundteich (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hallo Uwe,
so wie das Bild gemacht wurde verstehe ich Deine Meinung. Die Tiere wurden gezielt in diese Ecke gelockt, aber normalerweise schwimmen sie komplett verteilt im Teich. Wenn sie verteilt schwimmen bei 2 meter tiefe und der Oberfläche sieht es nicht mehr ganz so voll aus, außerdem ist das Bild aus dem letzten Jahr und da hatte ich noch über 40 Koi im Teich (10 Koi habe ich aus Farbgründen verkauft).
Aber es ist halt Geschmacksache, wie du schon sagtest. 
Vielen Dank für Deine Meinung.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Marco (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hi 

Ich habe meinen Teich eher dem Garten angepasst und bin daher auf eine Größe von 8x4 Metern gekommen (Hat wirklich nix mit dem Deo zu tun  ).

Der größte Koi hat mal gerade 50cm. Vom Schwimmverhalten her möchte ich sagen, ruhig und langsam, also normal. Richtig schnell werden die nur wenn´s Futter gibt.


----------



## spek (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

hallo,

wenn ihr hier mein teich nehmt, muss ich mich wohl auch mal äußern. mit den 15k ltr. war nur so geschätzt, es könnten auch gut 20k oder mehr sein hab als durchschnitt einfach mal ca 70 cm tiefe geschätzt. jedoch gibt es keinen bereich in dem die koi nicht schwimmen können, da keine stelle flacher als 15 cm ist.
also haben sie 25m^2 wenn das zu wenig ist muss ich wohl wenn die neuen(5 koi 15 cm) abgeben wenn sie zu groß werden. im moment sehe ich da kein problem.

so long


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Servus Koifreunde

    Wunderbar, so stell ich mir eine Diskussion vor    

@ Dirk:
Danke für die Bilder  

Was für ein gewusel  , kann mir aber vorstellen das es nicht so schlimm ist, wenn sie sich am ganzen Teich verteilen  .

@ Marco:
Kannst uns nicht deinen Teich zeigen  , bin schon sehr gespannt  

@ Jochen:
100% Zustimmung    

@ Marek:
1,50 Tief dafür etwas Länger und Breiter


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Servus Christoffer

 Sorry das ich deinen Teich als Beispiel genannt habe  Sorry nochmal :sorry 

Dein Volumen und der Besatz passen schon   

Mir gings nur um die Form von 5 x 5 m, ich meine 8 x 3 wäre besser.
Die Koi könnten dann richtig "schwimmen".

Und nur darum ging es  

Ich hoffe ich habe dich nicht zu sehr in Zweifel gebracht, daß war sicher nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## golfbroetchen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hallo Helmut,

Na in dem Thema ist ja wohl anscheinend Feuer!
Es ist doch aber wie in jedem anderen Verein, das es immer einige gibt die das Wort führen
-und auch meist über die entsprechende Erfahrung verfügen - und  die anderen
davon Profitieren. Ich kann noch nicht erkennen das irgendjemandem eine MEINUNG
in diesem Forum hier AUFGEDRÄNGT wird!
Sicherlich haben einige Autoren spezielle Erfahrungen und Tipps, welche Sie weitergeben möchten, und diese Meinungen natürlich auch Untermauern, aber das ist es doch an sich was dieses Forum ausmacht!! Den meisten Menschen fällt es doch wesentlich einfacher etwas zu Verstehen, - gerade wenn man nicht soviel Erfahrung hat-  wenn eine Problematik auch dementsprechend Erläutert wird.
Nur so kann’s doch funktionieren! Ich zumindest, bin mit den bisher erhaltenen Informationen
und Anregungen gut gefahren!

@koiundteich
Und nebenbei bemerkt, die Anzahl der Jahre die man einen Teich sein eigen nennt, ist 
nicht unbedingt Aussagekräftig! Schau mich an, ich habe seit 11 Jahren einen Teich in  dem auch Koi Leben – hatte noch nie Klares Wasser – hatte noch nie Probleme mit Krankheiten –
hatte aber auch keine AHNUNG was man Wie, Wann, Warum in einem Koiteich alles beachten muss. Der Teich wurde einfach gebaut, mehrere Druckfilter wurden von einem sogenannten Fachhändler Installiert, und gut war!  Erst mit der Generalreinigung, und auftretenden Problemen, sowie der Suche nach Informationen, habe ich hier Hilfe erhalten
die auch, wenn so Umgesetzt, auch Funktioniert!

Auf die Frage warum ich meinen Teich damals ca. 27 m lang und 3,5 m breit (max. 1,5m tief) gebaut habe, gibt es im Nachhinein keine plausible Antwort! Ich fand es gut eine art „Graben“ ums halbe Haus zu haben, mit einer Brücke, und einigen Fischen zum beobachten.
Meistens wird sich doch die Form des Teiches sicherlich nach der Topografie des Geländes und dem Geldbeutel richten. Ich denke das es auch zuviel Verlangt ist, das jeder der einen Teich bauen möchte, ein kompletter Fachmann in Sachen Fischhaltung – und hier speziell Koi - ist. Wenn doch dieses „Wissen“ anschienend noch nicht einmal in der Gewerblichen Wirtschaft vorhanden ist! (zumindest bei vielen die damit Ihr Geld Verdienen)    

Vielleicht OUTE ich mich hiermit – aber bislang waren alle Tipps die ich bekommen habe
zum einen Verständlich, und zum anderen auch Realisierbar!


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Servus Mike

Also dein "Graben" fast rund ums Haus ist Intuitiv entstanden  .
Denke aus dem Gesichtspunkt, auch aus dem Fenster die Koi beobachten zu können   .
Ich finde, auch wenn das im ersten Moment nicht mit Gedanken an die Koi entstanden ist, doch beispielgebend ist. 

Wie man sieht auch funktioniert hat  , bis du halt die Generalreinigung durchgeführt hast.
[OT]Paßt jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber auch wieder beispielgebend: Radikale Reinigungsaktionen sind Kontraproduktiv. Lieber nur einen Teil reinigen und mehr als die Hälfte unberührt belassen. Besser auf Etappen reinigen als alles auf einmal  [/OT]

Gedanken zur Diskussion/Forum:
Bin voll deiner Meinung. Wir können nur durch einen regen Gedankenaustausch profitieren. Ob kontroversiell (wie hier) oder schmeichelnd  . Beides hat seine Berechtigung


----------



## Marco (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichform Koiteich*

Hi Helmut

logo zeig ich auch gerne mal meinen Teich, auch wenn er nicht so schön ist wie viele andere hier. An der Gestaltung und Bepflanzung mangelt es noch, auch mein Reiherabwehrnetz will ich anders und besser anbringen. Also ich hab noch viel Arbeit daran.

Zum einen mein Teichbauthread :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17635

Und mal ein paar neue Bilder die ich heute gemacht habe.


----------

